# MILSIM fundraiser - CPL Mike Seggie & CF Hospital Comforts Program - Manitoba



## charlietango (16 Apr 2010)

We are proud to announce our M.O.U.T annual OPEN HOUSE. There will be lots to do for the whole family including the youth!

Date: 25th April 2010
Time: 11:00 - 17:00

Location: 
The Ranch,
Woodlands, Manitoba 45mins N of Winnipeg
http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&sourc...98877&t=h&z=11
Turn West on road 85N travel 3/4 mile. Parking on road.
There will be highway signage! 


- BBQ
- Retailers
- Team displays
- Shooting Range - skill test, all ages
- Shooting Range - ages 12 -17 shoot unarmed Wolfpack members as they try to dash for the flag! Valid hunters safety with legal guardian required.
- Games! 4 scheduled games in 4 different areas. Protected areas for spectators.

Games will be ages 16 + to follow our sponsors example , Xtreme Tactics.

Admission IS FREE however proceeds from the display area fee's, BBQ, shooting ranges and donation boxes will be donated to:





Half of the money donated will go to the CF Hospital Comforts Program, Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency, 4210 Labelle Street Ottawa, ON K1A 0K2,  and the other half to the Mike Seggie Plymouth CUDA fund.

http://www.mystarcollectorcar.com/2-features/stories/461-the-freedom-found-in-a-1968-plymouth-barracuda-a-soldiers-legacy.html









http://mike.seggie.ca/

The CF HOSPITAL COMFORTS PROGRAM was launched by Gen. Rick Hillier in 2007 to provide comfort items to CF personnel who are hospitalized in overseas facilities and in facilities across Canada, for any reason.

Some of the comforts that could be provided to hospitalized CF members include:

rentals of televisions, telephones and access to internet/e-mail services for the duration of hospitalization;
the purchase of amenities including newspapers, magazines, books, movie rentals, electronic gaming rentals, snacks, toiletries, and calling cards;
clothing; and
the loan of electronic equipment, such as personal DVD players, music players, portable gaming systems and laptop computers
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=2206


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Apr 2010)

Oh, I wish I could attend.  EVERYONE READING THIS within driving range, please attend!  And pass on my regards!   :yellow:


----------

